

Compare Bitcoin and Litecoin prices with exchanges in China - coined
http://www.coined.com/

======
coined
We just added a Litecoin arbitrage table to coined.com. Let us know if we
should add any other LTC exchanges! We love feedback and are actively adding
features to the site.

We used node.js, socket.io, and Semantic UI to create coined.com.

